# The Denver crowd sucks



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

why so badly?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

They don't know anything about basketball. They're just there to cheer on their favorite players, thus why it hasn't been the same since Boykins left.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol Boykins meant that much to the nuggets? Why doesn't he have a team now then?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Thin air?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

boykins did mean a lot to the nugget fans. he doesnt have a job right now because he wont play for cheap. plenty of teams have offered him a min. deal..which based on his play is an insult.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> boykins did mean a lot to the nugget fans. he doesnt have a job right now because he wont play for cheap. plenty of teams have offered him a min. deal..which based on his play is an insult.


yeah, but he's not going to get anything else. 5'5 sg's aren't in high demand.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> yeah, but he's not going to get anything else. 5'5 sg's aren't in high demand.


a lot of that goes on George Karl. Boykins is good enough to be a starting point guard in the league. the only teams interested in right now are ones that are looking for scoring off the bench. Boykins needs to find a team thats looking for a point guard or backup point guard. He needs to suck it up take the bad pay for the rest of the year and show how good his ball skills and passing are. He shot so much because he had the green light.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The fans in Denver aren't as good as other teams because we're sick of seeing underachiving players due to Overpriced coaches.

Take Karl out of the equation, and Denver has 3-4 more victories at this point of the season...plus, JR Smith would be better than he is now...poor guy is hamstrung thanks to coach k stripping him of all of his self confidence.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> The fans in Denver aren't as good as other teams because we're sick of seeing underachiving players due to Overpriced coaches.
> 
> Take Karl out of the equation, and Denver has 3-4 more victories at this point of the season...plus, JR Smith would be better than he is now...poor guy is hamstrung thanks to coach k stripping him of all of his self confidence.


I don't know. I think we'd miss George alot more when he's gone. He's done an excellent job defensively, considering only half the players will put in the effort.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The best defensive coach the Nuggs ever had was Jeff Bzdelik! He got those overpaid crybabies to play a lot better D than Karl has.

It's just a shame that ownership sacrificed him to the media. They wanted him to play Skita more, and he wouldn't do it cause he took a crappy team to the playoffs! He had all the guys playing D.

I've always been a fan of Karl, but he's growing on the 'duh' factor everyday.

of course, he's the one making millions while I'm here talking about him.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

absolutely horrible tonigh. People wonder why denver never plays defense, the crowd pays no attention to it.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> boykins did mean a lot to the nugget fans. he doesnt have a job right now because he wont play for cheap. plenty of teams have offered him a min. deal..which based on his play is an insult.


Based on the fact that he refused to pass and excluded his teammates entirely from the offense? Maybe people like Iverson can get away with it, because guys like Boykins can't. He wasn't an elite talent.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> absolutely horrible tonigh. People wonder why denver never plays defense, the crowd pays no attention to it.


True. That was a superior defensive effort. Maybe a top five performance out of any team I've seen this season. But yeah, the crowd doesn't know what's going on. If a brotha isn't dunking or crossing people up, you'll hardly hear a peep out of Denverites.


----------

